
Any musicians on here? What do you think of Gigmor? - Grantarvey
https://www.startengine.com/startup/gigmor
======
shams93
for Los Angeles its kind of a waste, the whole attitude here is that even
David Bowie should never play more than one show a year, here the system is
setup to prevent anything new from coming up to compete with the dinosaurs, if
your little indie venue has more than 2-3 people showing up to hear one band
you can expect to get your ass beat in by LAPD. Not to be negative, but if the
Doors had come out in 2015 instead of 1966 if they lacked any kind of
nepotistic connection to the industry they would have to switch to cleaning
floors or working as snitches for LAPD, in the city of LA music is dead, dead,
dead.

~~~
heldrida
"David Bowie should never play more than one show a year, here the system is
setup to prevent anything new from coming up to compete with the dinosaurs"

David Bowie is a dinosaur. Don't get you.

------
SNACKeR99
I just tried to join, and the web site is beyond broken. I don't know how
anyone uses it.

~~~
Grantarvey
Yikes. That's bad news for sure.

